# Body Protector/Vest for Western Riding in PLUS Size



## T- in DE (Feb 14, 2021)

Okay. So I read posts from years ago regarding Protective Vests for Plus Sized riders and tried to follow the links - sadly most of the vests are no longer available or the “page cannot be found”. So, I am asking, in the past year (2020) has anyone purchased a PLUS Sized riding vest for Western Riding??? If so, where did you purchase yours and what did it entail? I would prefer trying on the options - even if they don’t exactly fit, but I can be measured and custom order my vest.

Due to medical problems, hence lack of saddle time over the past 5 years, my body has changed and my old vest no longer fits comfortably. I weighed 45 lbs less when I comfortably wore it last. I am working on the weight loss, but want to ride NOW, as I am finally medically cleared to do so. I will not ride w/o a vest, so I have “rigged” my current vest, but I really want one that fits better and I can focus on riding and not thinking about “will the Velcro hold of I lose my seat?”

I do not want an air vest - too expensive to keep replacing the air cartridge

I am willing to drive to a retailer IF they can accommodate try-ons, measuring and ordering custom. 

ANY assistance is greatly appreciated! 

Thanks! 
Be well and Stay safe - 
😎🐴


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know if Western style safety vests are any different than English style. I think it's one of those things that are hard to find in large enough sizes. I'm tank sized, around the chest, so it's a lost cause for me.


----------



## T- in DE (Feb 14, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> I don't know if Western style safety vests are any different than English style. I think it's one of those things that are hard to find in large enough sizes. I'm tank sized, around the chest, so it's a lost cause for me.


Thank you for replying. The biggest difference I have found b/t English versus Western vests is the back length. Most vests run longer in the back which hits the cantle on a Western saddle.
I, too, am built “thick & broad” like my father. I often have men’s shirts and jackets, as the women’s sizes just don’t “go around” me, nor allow me freedom of movement in my shoulders, chest & arms. I am also “wide hipped”, so jeans & breeches are also tough for me to find. Again, thank you for replying!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

T- in DE said:


> I often have men’s shirts and jackets, as the women’s sizes just don’t “go around” me, nor allow me freedom of movement in my shoulders, chest & arms. I


Could you look in men's sizes then?


----------

